# Hardware- und Grafikeffekte einfach erklärt: Teil 1 - Umgebungsverdeckung



## PCGH_Phil (7. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hardware- und Grafikeffekte einfach erklärt: Teil 1 - Umgebungsverdeckung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Hardware- und Grafikeffekte einfach erklärt: Teil 1 - Umgebungsverdeckung*


----------



## FalloutEffect (7. Mai 2017)

ein sehr interessanter Artikel. Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Teil.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Mai 2017)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> ein sehr interessanter Artikel. Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Teil.



Da kann ich mir nur anschließen.  

Allerdings hätte ich mir etwas mehr Tiefe gewünscht. Irgendwie war der Artikel so plözlich zu Ende. Ein paar Vergleichsbilder mehr zu den verschiedenen Techniken (HBAO, HBAO+, HDAO, SSAO, usw.) hätte ich noch gut gefunden.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. Mai 2017)

Was Chemenu sagt.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (7. Mai 2017)

Guter Artikel, auch in Teilen aufschlussreich, aber etwas mehr Tiefgang und evtl. längere Erläuterungen würden mir schon zusagen. So kurz gefasst ist das halt für leicht Interessierte gut, aber mir würde mehr dazu gefallen.

Mal sehen, wie es im nächsten teil aussieht.
Vor allem Unterschiede von nvidia und AMD wären auch ganz interessant, da beide ja auch eigene Techniken einsetzen.


----------



## MrFob (7. Mai 2017)

Stimme meinen Vorrednern zu. Guter Artikel und eine schoene Idee fuer eine Reihe. Noch ein bisschen mehr Hintergrund und solche Tecnik Artikel koennten ein Highlight auf PCGames.de werden.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. Mai 2017)

Fand den Artikel schon in der Print-Ausgabe sehr informativ. Das ist echter Journalismus. Bitte mehr davon.


----------



## heubergen1 (8. Mai 2017)

Mir persönlich hätten noch mehr technische Details gefallen aber das ist letzdlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Kartodis (8. Mai 2017)

Auch wenn ich mich im Detail nicht für die Grafikfeinheiten interessiere, ist es doch interessant zu lesen. Generell stufe ich für mein persönliches Empfinden, die Grafik meistens nur als gut oder schlecht ein. Wie das Gesamtbild entsteht, ist mir dann zu viel technisches Know How.  Meistens erkenne ich auch kaum Unterschiede, wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen von Ultra auf Hoch umstelle. Da ist eben jeder unterschiedlich.


----------



## Svatlas (8. Mai 2017)

Sehr guter Artikel! Bitte mehr davon


----------



## restX3 (9. Mai 2017)

Crysis war der erste Titel der überhaupt ambient occlusion genutzt hatte bzw Crytek hat es erschaffen (SSAO) genau genommen ein Mitarbeiter damals bei Crytek hat es entwickelt für Crysis.
Heute ist es Standard in eigentlich jedem Spiel. Nvidia hat ambient occlusion weiter entwickelt und sind da das Maß der Dinge mit HBAO+ und VXAO.


----------



## Savag3r (10. Mai 2017)

Super Serie, freu mich jetzt schon auf weitere Artikel dazu. Tolle Idee. Richtig cool wäre noch eine Wissendatenbank (evtl. ein Wiki) oder ein simples Glossar, auf das man innerhalb der Artikel immer wieder verweisen kann um Begriffe wie z.B. Voxel zu erklären.


----------



## parva (10. Mai 2017)

Ich war noch nie ein Fan von SSAO, hat was von einem "Dreck" Shader, da es oft zu stark abdunkelt aber wie schon im Artikel gesagt leider die einzige kostensparende Methode Objekte ohne Schlagschatten plastischer darzustellen.

Ich hoffe da wirklich auf die Entwicklung von effektiveren Beleuchtungsmodellen, indirektem Licht und dessen Beschattung. Voxel sind da ein logischer Schritt der Vereinfachung.
Wie man Flüssigkeiten simuliert indem man die Massse in kleine Bälle zerlegt (man stelle sich einen Bällchenpool für Kinder vor) so wird die Geometrie in einer Szene in Voxel also kleine Würfel zerlegt. Jedes dieser Würfelchen kennt das einfallende (direkte) Licht und wird infolge dessen selbst zu einer kleinen (indirekten) Lichtquelle, vereinfacht ausgedrückt.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (15. Mai 2017)

Erstmal Danke für das Feedback und auch das Lob.

Wir experimentieren mit diesem Format ein bisschen und schauen mal, wie das so ankommt.

Optimalerweise (auch arbeitstechnisch gesehen) schwebt mir da durchaus eine Art "Nachschlagewerk" vor: Wäre in einem Technik-Test beispielsweise ein Effekt besonders auffällig, könnte ich mit sowas als Grundlage einfach darauf verweisen.
Das würde für jeden, den es interessiert, eine solide Hintergrund-Info geben, was wiederum dabei helfen würde, die Verständlichkeit der Artikel zu erhöhen.

Wir arbeiten deswegen auch erstmal die Basis ab und bleiben relativ generell, um den Sinn und Zweck einzelner Effekte oder Rendertechniken  einfach mal zu zeigen und auch um auf Auffälligkeiten dabei hinzuweisen, sodass die Effekte auch in anderen Spielen identifizierbar werden.
Das Format lässt sich aber insbesondere Online auch noch ausbauen, bislang ist das tatsächlich nur die Oberfläche. Aber da kommt ja auch noch eine ganze Reihe.

Schau'n wir mal 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## NOT-Meludan (20. Mai 2017)

Der nächste Teil ist da und auch wieder sehr gut. So gefällt mir das schon eher, etwas tiefer ins Detail und gleich viel interessanter. Einige der Sachen sind mir selber so noch nie aufgefallen.
Ich sollte wohl mal darauf achten, wenn ich wieder Battlefield oder etwas anders anwerfe. Zwar achte ich schon auf Grafik, Details und deren Wirkung, aber so sind mir die Sachen noch nie wirklich aufgefallen. Nur die gröberen Schnitzer halt.
Muss ich wohl mal mehr darauf achten.


----------



## WeeFilly (20. Mai 2017)

Sehr informativ, danke! Gerade die vielen Beispielbilder sind toll gewählt und helfen, das Erläuterte zu verstehen. Super!


----------



## Puffdady (3. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Erläuterungen. Das gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. Danke dafür !
Könnte man für Bildvergleiche, wo etwas in Bewegung eher ersichtlich ist, nicht als GIF machen?


----------



## Svatlas (3. Juni 2017)

Ich selber arbeite auch mit Substance Painter 2 + Substance Designer.  PBR Texturen sind einfach toll. Man kann innerhalb von Sekunden/Minuten seine ganzen Texturen ändern. Sei es in der Engine, Maya und Co. Es gibt so viele unzählige Parameter die man hinzufügen kann, ohne das man nonstop zwischen anderen Programmen switchen muss. Man kann direkt auf den Heights,Normals,AO Maps etc. malen und es ist auch noch für Anfänger relativ einfach zu lernen. Es war noch nie einfacher.  Wie immer eine super Erweiterung des Artikels.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (3. Juni 2017)

Neuer Teil? Immer her damit! Sehr gut gemacht, aber es gibt noch Luft nach oben.  Ein Video wäre dazu wohl sehr anschaulich.


----------



## MrFob (4. Juni 2017)

Yay! Diese Artikelreihe ist echt genial. Immer weiter so! Sehr interessant!


----------



## OldMCJimBob (4. Juni 2017)

So interessant ich die Reihe grundsätzlich finde, so schlecht geschrieben erscheint sie mir auch. Irgendwie habe ich bei jedem neuen Teil den Eindruck, als wüsste der Autor zwar sehr gut, worüber er redet, könnte sein Wissen aber nicht richtig niederschreiben. Es wirkt oft unvollständig, bzw. unkonkret.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (10. Juni 2017)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> So interessant ich die Reihe grundsätzlich finde, so schlecht geschrieben erscheint sie mir auch. Irgendwie habe ich bei jedem neuen Teil den Eindruck, als wüsste der Autor zwar sehr gut, worüber er redet, könnte sein Wissen aber nicht richtig niederschreiben. Es wirkt oft unvollständig, bzw. unkonkret.



Es geht um die Grundzüge bzw. die Basis: Was ist das eigentlich? Wozu ist es gut, warum wird es eingesetzt und wie kann ich es erkennen. Also ja, das ist alles etwas oberflächlich. Aber es geht momentan eben auch nur darum, mal zu kommunizieren, was Spiele aktuell an Grafiktricks so auffahren. Der Punkt ist nicht, den Nerd raushängen zu lassen (was ich durchaus deutlich ausbauen könnte, gut erkannt), sondern darum, die Rendertricks (hoffentlich) verständlich offenzulegen. Details hinzufügen kann ich später immer noch, das Online-Format eines Artikels ist dahingehend echt progressiv gegenüber einem Print-Artikel, den man komplett neu aufziehen müsste. Wenn du Vorschläge hast, wie ich den "schlechten" Schreibstil verbessern kann, ohne die Verständlichkeit zu kompromittieren, schick mir doch mal eine PM. Ich gehe gern auf ernst gemeinte Verbesserungsvorschläge ein.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Gemar (20. Juni 2017)

Obwohl ich mich in dem Bereich schon auskenne finde ich die Serie super und man kann noch Neues lernen und zugleich altes Wissen auffrischen.
Es ist verständlich geschrieben und dargestellt. Danke dafür, sehr nützlich zum gezielten Nachschauen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. August 2017)

Bei Voxel muss ich auch zwangsläufig an Novalogic und Comanche denken. War schon geil, als das damals über den Bildschirm flimmerte. Und Outcast natürlich, dass durch die Voxel so schön organisch wirkte.  

Edit: Dieser Look ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum ich mir No Man's Sky holen würde und wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann werde.


----------

